

Font-awesome: 71 New Icons in 4.1 - baptou12
http://fortawesome.github.io/Font-Awesome/whats-new/

======
patman81
That's a bit old news. 4.1 has been out since May.

[https://github.com/FortAwesome/Font-
Awesome/releases](https://github.com/FortAwesome/Font-Awesome/releases)

------
SimeVidas
According to the instructions on the site, you're supposed to load the entire
package (all icons) onto your site which is over 80KB. Is there a subsetting
option? I use Fontello where you select the icons you intend to use and
download a custom font only containing those icons.

~~~
ChristianKletzl
While not exactly what you are asking, try to use the CDN: <link
href="//maxcdn.bootstrapcdn.com/font-awesome/4.1.0/css/font-awesome.min.css"
rel="stylesheet">

If more websites are using it chances are that your user has the css already
in their cache.

~~~
SimeVidas
I already use Fontello to build custom icon packages (and most of my icons are
from Font Awesome I think) :)

------
jpswade
Still waiting for icon-blog though...

[https://github.com/FortAwesome/Font-
Awesome/issues/455](https://github.com/FortAwesome/Font-Awesome/issues/455)

------
radvalentin
Nice to see the Hacker News logo finally making it's way to font awesome

------
dakridge
I have been using these "new" icons for well over a month...

------
marcoms
Not too confident that the git icon should be a variant of the old GitHub
logo...

~~~
LukeB_UK
It isn't: [http://git-scm.com/downloads/logos](http://git-
scm.com/downloads/logos)

~~~
ksherlock
fa-git uses the font from the old github logo, not the font (or icon) from the
git logos.

------
ericnolte
Wasn't expecting to see Pied Piper icons in the set...

------
leeluolee
[http://fortawesome.github.io/](http://fortawesome.github.io/) is still 404.
make it be the Homepage will be better

